# Grouping and ungrouping control points in Nik Collection



## RunZoneFive (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi all, I'm pretty new to Lightroom and the Nik Collection so excuse me if this is an easy question. I've been watching a lot of tutorials and have been learning about the editing suite more and more but can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere:

In certain areas, for example let's say Color Efex Pro 4, I can't find a way to make the settings of a filter affect only one group of control points and not another. This has happened a few times, currently it is with the Colorize filter. I am trying to change the subject's eyes to a different color with 2 control points put into Group 1. I have another control point that is not in Group 1 that I am trying to use elsewhere in the photo. However, whenever I adjust the filter settings (Strength % bar or the Color) it affects all control points.
The only workaround I have found for this is adding another filter. Surely this can't be the only way...

Using Lightroom 5.6


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi RunZoneFive, welcome to the forum!

I haven't used Nik Software much I'm afraid, but just bumping your thread for those who may have used it more.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi its been awhile since I worked with CEP but I think that you may be setting the global sliders and not the individual sliders for the control points. 

Every Control Point (CP) has its own context menu. This is where you make the settings for that CP. In a group of control points one of them becomes the master for that group. When you right-click (I think) on a CP or the  master CP you get a popup with the slider controls for just that group of control points. This is where you make the adjustments for active CP or all the CPs in the group.

-louie


----------



## RunZoneFive (Apr 16, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi its been awhile since I worked with CEP but I think that you may be setting the global sliders and not the individual sliders for the control points.
> 
> Every Control Point (CP) has its own context menu. This is where you make the settings for that CP. In a group of control points one of them becomes the master for that group. When you right-click (I think) on a CP or the  master CP you get a popup with the slider controls for just that group of control points. This is where you make the adjustments for active CP or all the CPs in the group.
> 
> -louie



Thanks for the reply Louie, but I think you're thinking of Viveza 2. In that one each control point has it's own settings within it's context menu, but in CEP each control point only has a Size setting and an Opacity setting.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok I see what you mean. I think that I mostly used control points in HEP which is similar to Vivesa as you describe. In CEP the control points are used to limit the effect to the filter to a specific part of the image. In your case where you want to use Colorize with two or more different settings simply add two instances of Colorize using the "+Add Filter" button. The control points for each instance are separate.

-louie


----------

